# Egg sharers. Do you ever wonder?



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

Ive done 3 egg share cycles and a donation that they split between 2 ladies. Of those 5 woman i know 2 have had babies i havnt checked on the last 2. 

Ive lost 2 babies in the last year and for some reason its made me think about the egg share babies. Not in a parental way but just kind of wondering what they are like and what the families are like and if they are happy. 

Does anybody else wonder about the familys after the donation?


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

No but kind of the other way round though. 
As a recipient of DE Its crossed my mind whether she thinks of us. 
I doubt it as i had treatment abroad and donation was mutually anonymous. 

What an amazing thing u have done. Those DE babies will certainly be loved. Just like my precious boy is 💙


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi bobbinhead, I do  
I did my first egg share round last November, I gave 11 eggs to a recipient.  We didn't have our transfer until February, which failed, but I've been thinking this month that if our recipient transferred last November then in theory this month they would be welcoming their little one.  I have been thinking about them and hoping it did work for them, and sending love to wherever they are.  In many ways it makes it feel less of a wasted cycle, knowing that it might well have worked for someone else. 

Sadly the HFEA aren't processing enquiries at the moment due to Covid so it will be a while before I can find out if it worked. 

Maybe one day we'll find out for real if they ever make contact.  I hope they feel good about it - I feel glad to have possibly helped someone xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Northernit's your clinc's OD nurses who'd be able to let you know if it worked for your recipient, not just the HFEA.I'd rely on the clinic data more to be honest.I egg shared too but my recipient was unsuccessful the last time I asked (it was in 2013).x


----------

